# Tobi Pictures!



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Right now, I'm a bit scienced out, so let's just coo over a cute puppy instead! 

Right now, Tobi is living with my boyfriend's mom since we didn't feel like we would have enough time for a pup that young during finals week. The other dog in the pictures is the pound pup Roxy.





































^With his ears taped to prevent flyaways, hehe

I miss my poopy. He is getting so big and I'm not even there to see it!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww that's a precious boxer face! Sad you can't be there to watch him growing up though! When do you get to have him back? 

This is why I wanted to wait til after I graduated and finals were over and the holidays were over before getting my Doberpup.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Awww that's a precious boxer face! Sad you can't be there to watch him growing up though! When do you get to have him back?
> 
> This is why I wanted to wait til after I graduated and finals were over and the holidays were over before getting my Doberpup.


At the end of this week. :smile:


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh what a cutie!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang! What a handsome lil boy! I love his brindle color! I took this semester off for some time off and a chance to do some traveling, but I can relate to finals week and not have a whole lot of extra time for puppies!


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Dang! What a handsome lil boy! I love his brindle color! I took this semester off for some time off and a chance to do some traveling, but I can relate to finals week and not have a whole lot of extra time for puppies!


Yup. We felt it would be much more fair for him and his "grandma" absolutely adores him. :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> At the end of this week. :smile:


He's soooo cute. Yeah, I know what finals feel like. I just finished mine. At least you get to see him soon though...Good Luck!!! :smile:


----------

